# 1990 mazda miata



## baxtazz (May 27, 2011)

can someone tell me if Mazda Miata is an interference engine.Coming up on 170.000, thoughts are towards the timing belt! Just got the car nice little rig!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No according mazada:

Timing Belt Change

BG


----------

